# Philadelphia Pennsylvania Weather



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=PHI&textField1=39.9525&textField2=-75.1657


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

we need some snow


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

more snow any snow would be nice!!!!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

wow we really need the snowy weather here. :crying:


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

May pull trigger for 4 th salting event tomorrow aft & eve.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think i will get the wife to do a naked snow dance in the yard, see what happens


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Turbodiesel;702901 said:


> May pull trigger for 4 th salting event tomorrow aft & eve.


hey Turbo You have head studs and head gaskets done on the 6.0 yet?
Just wondering.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

diesel dave 04;702942 said:


> hey Turbo You have head studs and head gaskets done on the 6.0 yet?
> Just wondering.


stock as a school girl


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hazardous weather outlook...updated
national weather service mount holly nj
545 pm est mon jan 5 2009

dez001-mdz008-njz012>022-025>027-paz070-071-061200-
new castle-cecil-middlesex-western monmouth-eastern monmouth-mercer-
salem-gloucester-camden-northwestern burlington-ocean-cumberland-
atlantic-coastal atlantic-coastal ocean-southeastern burlington-
delaware-philadelphia-
545 pm est mon jan 5 2009

this hazardous weather outlook is for northern delaware...northeast
maryland...central new jersey...northern new jersey...southern new
jersey and southeast pennsylvania.

.day one...tonight.

No hazardous weather expected at this time.

.days two through seven...tuesday through sunday.

Heavy snow and sleet is expected to develop on tuesday before the
precipitation changes to all snow for tuesday night and wednesday.
3-6 inches of snow is possible on tuesday.

.spotter information statement...

Spotter activation is not expected at this time.

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm doing the snow dance right now........:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

COME ON SNOW,SLEET,FREEZING RAIN,......ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (please)

Jeff


Not bad for my first post huh.....


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Turbodiesel;703374 said:


> stock as a school girl


I have done 2 sets so far mine and a set for another guy it is a big job i remove the cab to do it.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i loaded the v box tonight. going into work early tommorrow. to finish a few thing then ill just wait for the snow/ rain /sleet

JR


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

diesel dave 04;703624 said:


> I have done 2 sets so far mine and a set for another guy it is a big job i remove the cab to do it.


better man than I.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

CARDOCTOR;703635 said:


> i loaded the v box tonight. going into work early tommorrow. to finish a few thing then ill just wait for the snow/ rain /sleet
> 
> JR


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I may need to invest in some kind of spreader, I hope they are wrong and we get snow first atleast 3-4 inches.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

gone out for a skate now


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

u want to do my drive way lol


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-re...=19082&level=regional&type=SIR&anim=1&site=ne

rain / ice line wont budge. 32.5*


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

its all rain dog


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yea looks like it's only gonna be rain.maybe get to salt in the morning but doesn't look to promising


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

yea its all rain. better luck next time


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Still rain . No coagulation


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

better luck next time if there is a next time hows sat. sound!!!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

got out last night about 1am

JR


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

We have 10 good solid weeks left .


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

10 weeks wow i hope we get snow soon cause time flies


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

yes hopefully this saturday so far calling for 3-6" lets pray for it


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounci'm praying


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/up...tner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&metric=0

2-4????????????? where did that come from????????????????


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

fox 29 news rain or 12" of snow

JR


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet the first big storm of the season.


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

we all need to start doing the snow dance! now!!!!!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

getting ready tomorrow i hope we get a good storm


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

................................... getting many different models coming in. 


0-6'' possible now roflmao


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

i just got up is 12:45 2-4 oh yea!!!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like the stupid weather people were wrong again now saying mix-all rain seems like they never get it right and it never helps that we are right on the snow/rain line


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

rain to 8" now . see you sun morn , guesssers, i'll let you know what we get then


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;708538 said:


> i just got up is 12:45 2-4 oh yea!!!


whenever were on the rain/snow line , boom , instant downgrade . 3rd time this season I believe


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...1=Dresher+PA&product1=Winter+Weather+Advisory


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

well that looks great BUT WHERE THE HECK IS IT!!!!! Man Im getting really ready to quit this crap, spend money getting all ready cause they say here it comes fill the trucks with gas then go to bed , wake up and all bets are off I give up. frustrated Here in Pottstown PA.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

diesel dave 04;709854 said:


> well that looks great BUT WHERE THE HECK IS IT!!!!! Man Im getting really ready to quit this crap, spend money getting all ready cause they say here it comes fill the trucks with gas then go to bed , wake up and all bets are off I give up. frustrated Here in Pottstown PA.


Chillout dude. It always pays off in the end .....except for last year here.

I think it's gonna drop fast and heavy , so get'er done quick b-4 the aqua sets in . I got one finger on the spreader switch and the other on my laptop.

lmao


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

its supposed to snow jan. 24 ....lmao......... cant get a wussy storm correct let alone a freakin long range


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

another bust.....................


----------



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

I feel the same way!! It is like a kick in the you know where. Spend a whole day getting equip to sites, fueling up trucks on the phone setting up labor and ensuring they show up. Only to wake up this morning every hour on the hour from 4 am and NOTHING!! The ground is not even wet! I understand we are on the rain/snow line but we should have some rain at least. Sorry just venting I feel like if I dont my head is gonna pop off! :realmad:


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

salted all sites this morning 6am hopfully we'll salt later to night. awfull lot a p.o ed people driving around with plow on their truck


JR


----------



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

Car DR. Did you work for HPK years ago? I think I met you before I plowed for the 5 or six years ago


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

worked for cenova for a few yr then the partnership desolved ken restarted hpk and ended up with my route 
so im back at hpk their now based out of e.norriton 

JR


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

Getting some snow here in downigntown hope it lasts for a while but doesnt look to promising


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

CARDOCTOR;709996 said:


> salted all sites this morning 6am hopfully we'll salt later to night. awfull lot a p.o ed people driving around with plow on their truck
> 
> JR


Nice contracts. I'd have a difficult time on most of my clients with that so called storm .
I got 2 , the rest were closed till mon.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

hondarecon4435;710165 said:


> Getting some snow here in downigntown hope it lasts for a while but doesnt look to promising


what did you end up getting ?


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

quarter inch of slush i don't know how much longer im gonna be able to take this i need the money so bad


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

just a dusting


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

hondarecon4435;710871 said:


> quarter inch of slush i don't know how much longer im gonna be able to take this i need the money so bad


Would you rather have 33" and not keep up ? I hear ya dog . it's coming . WE ARE DO for a doozy , im a tellin ya .  Its been 13 years.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

yea they had a bit on the weather channel about the other day.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

west chester was calling for 3-6 saturday evening and 1-2 saturday night. woke up sunday morning to barley a dusting. i need snow!!!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

pby98;711700 said:


> west chester was calling for 3-6 saturday evening and 1-2 saturday night. woke up sunday morning to barley a dusting. i need snow!!!


yeah i was upset to see the predictions keep going down....got a lot of salting out this storm so i was somewhat happy


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

couple inches in lehigh valley made a couple bucks lokking for the big one to hit us


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like we may get an inch or two thursday lets hope for it


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

im loaded for tues if its a wash ill empty my vbox before it freezes

JR


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

fox 29 snow on sunday??????????

JR


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like maybe an inch or two tonight


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

:crying::crying::crying::crying

thats all i have to say



JR


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

woke up too 4 inches in my drive plus the 2 we had yesterday


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

zero , zilch , nadda


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

I think all us from Phila PA should just forget about plowing, I have only been called out 1 time between last season and this so far. Thank God for salting! and all these weather people are Blowjobs, they hype you up for like 7 days until the last broadcast then its "Well we dodged this one, its going to be all rain." then it doesn’t even rain! I say don’t say anything if you don’t know what your talking about


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

FaccLandscaping;716943 said:


> I think all us from Phila PA should just forget about plowing, I have only been called out 1 time between last season and this so far. Thank God for salting! and all these weather people are Blowjobs, they hype you up for like 7 days until the last broadcast then its "Well we dodged this one, its going to be all rain." then it doesn't even rain! I say don't say anything if you don't know what your talking about


How else can they stimulate the economy ?

Hang in there champ !

This message has been sponsored by ACME .


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

maybe something sunday night into monday M A Y B E


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

thats what they are saying but judging by the way the strom is moving on radar it doesnt look promising.


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe do some salting on Sunday night but probably nothing for monday. Hey maybe it will be one of those storms that throws everyone off...


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

DIGG it . another salting event this morning .


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

got an inch last night hoping for more tonight


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

salt salt salt 
not complaining since last yr didnt do much

JR


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

No plowing this event... gotta love salting though and ironically I didn’t have to plow my lots but I had to shovel all my residential sidewalks. Can't complain about that. But the weathermen did get this right huh? No they said maybe some flurries on Monday but nothing really, yeah nothing really I had almost 2" in some spots and I was stuck on 422 and 76 all day because everyone was out driving around.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

we got close to 3 inches in west chester.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

FaccLandscaping;723635 said:


> No plowing this event... gotta love salting though and ironically I didn't have to plow my lots but I had to shovel all my residential sidewalks. Can't complain about that. But the weathermen did get this right huh? No they said maybe some flurries on Monday but nothing really, yeah nothing really I had almost 2" in some spots and I was stuck on 422 and 76 all day because everyone was out driving around.


Mondays storm wasn't casted . supposed to be 39* as of sunday nite . 
gotta see if I can get a job at 3 , 6 , or 10 !!!

3" norristown too


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

pby98;724036 said:


> we got close to 3 inches in west chester.


yeah i measured at least 3 in town and i had my 4 trucks a shoveling truck and 1 sub out so it was great to finally make some payup


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

fox 29 snow on weds philly and shore points east

JR


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

well lets not hold our breath, I used to like 29 but not diggin the new guy (Bolaris) I think he is more about trying to sound hip than trying to predict the weather, now I stick to (in order) 10, 29, 3, and I dont even watch 6, I dont think they even have a weather segment they suck.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i agree bolaris is horrible . 

JR


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

FaccLandscaping;727906 said:


> well lets not hold our breath, I used to like 29 but not diggin the new guy (Bolaris) I think he is more about trying to sound hip than trying to predict the weather, now I stick to (in order) 10, 29, 3, and I dont even watch 6, I dont think they even have a weather segment they suck.


Ya know , I been thinkin , ( Dangerous).....BUT , since that smacked ass returned from N.Y. after getting run outta Philly and blowing a perfectly good vacation and reserving 2 hoes for the sum of $600.00 ...for me

( he did forecast a 3 THREE FOOT blizzard a few years ago , and we got 3/4 three quarters of an inch )

I hope the joker is wrong and we get buried this time .

I cant stomach that clown , he is so pompass greeze ball like.

He actually thinks he knows mother nature personally:angry:


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Heres that jackass


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol what if he was reading this


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Never been a fan of that dude- he's a feminine hygeine product


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/up...tner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&metric=0

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...tlantic_snow_lovers_will_want_to_see_this.asp

http://www.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=accuweather

3-6''


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Turbodiesel;730561 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/up...tner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&metric=0
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...tlantic_snow_lovers_will_want_to_see_this.asp
> 
> ...


I jusst got back from mexico, My back up guys did plow a little last monday, I sure hope this does come through so i can get to plow, I been dieing to try this MVP V out as most of you all ready know :redbounce


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

dittos on manipulating the blade . after the fisrt 2 properties , me should be good .


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

More Maps 
Pennsylvania, Philadelphia
Winter Storm Watch
Statement as of 2:42 AM EST on January 26, 2009

Expires 12:00 PM EST on January 28, 2009



... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Tuesday evening through
Wednesday morning... 

The National Weather Service in Mount Holly has issued a Winter
Storm Watch... which is in effect from Tuesday evening through
Wednesday morning. 

Low pressure will develop over the Tennessee Valley Tuesday and
then move northeast crossing southern New Jersey Wednesday.

Even though there could be some light snow during the day Tuesday,
the steady snow associated with the low will overspread the
region Tuesday evening. The snow will then change to sleet and
freezing rain late Tuesday night and Wednesday morning before
eventually changing to rain by noon on Wednesday when temperatures
move above freezing.

There is the potential for several inches of snow accumulation from
northeast Maryland, through northern Delaware and across the
Philadelphia metropolitan area eastward through New Jersey. Once
the snow changes to freezing rain and sleet, 1/4 inch of ice could
accumulate. 

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow... sleet... or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


my guesstimate is 0 - 6


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

looking at 3-5 so i hope we get our second plowable storm of the year....had my trucks out salting this morning


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

TOM Me 2, Im realy starting to wonder if I should just give up the whole darn plow thing and just keep working on powerstroks for extra cash.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

Do u need a college degree to become a philadelphia weather man? Think I used the blade once last year and have been out salting twice so far this year. Thinking about just selling my blade and keeping my salter. Friggin forcast switched within in an hour. looks like were getting another 1in. storm . Atleast last week paid for my new injectors in the diesel


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Urgent - winter weather message...resent
national weather service mount holly nj
400 am est tue jan 27 2009

...wintry weather will affect the region through wednesday...

.a low pressure system responsible for the wintry weather will
form over the tennessee valley today and then move northeast
crossing the region wednesday evening.

Njz012-272230-
/o.upg.kphi.ws.a.0003.090127t2300z-090128t1700z/
/o.new.kphi.ws.w.0003.090127t2100z-090128t2300z/
middlesex-
including the city of...philadelphia
400 am est tue jan 27 2009

...winter storm warning in effect from 4 pm this afternoon to
6 pm est wednesday...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm warning for snow sleet and freezing rain...which is in
effect from 4 pm this afternoon to 6 pm est wednesday. The winter
storm warning replaces the previously issued winter storm watch.

Although there could be some light snow or flurries today...the
period of accumulating snow is expected to begin this evening.
This snow should continue through tonight before mixing with and
then changing to sleet and freezing rain wednesday morning. The
sleet and freezing rain could change to plain rain by wednesday
evening.

The total amount of snowfall is expected to be 7 to 11 inches with
5 to 7 inches on the ground by wednesday morning. The highest
amounts should be in the northern part of the county. Also, 1/4
inch of ice is possible from the freezing rain.

Since the ground is frozen, any snow that falls will accumulate
and roads will become slippery quite rapidly.

A winter storm warning means significant amounts of snow...
Sleet...and ice are expected or occurring. This will make travel
very hazardous


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

well im thinking 4-6 im really hoping to plow but to be honest i hardly prepare for them now if i have to plow i will get ready when the snows on the ground


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

just starting some are saying 1-3 and others 2-4 before a change over in the early morning


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

3 three wet inchees here . 1st plowable event . enjoyed the whole experience , heck it's been a year.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

same thing here. 3 wet inches. and it was the first plowable event i really had this year. was nice to make some money finaly.


----------



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

Everyone is in the same boat!! I actually got to push snow. Saw some guy at TD bank on City Line Ave snap off his entire moldboard (Meter) right at the pivot point. Still cant figure out how he got the trip spings to release when I saw it it was just moldboad sittin in snow bank.


I know we have touched on how bad the weathermen suck in this town. Dos anyone think it is in the realm of possibilitiy that we can file a class action lawsuit over no snow or at least make them stop pumping it up so bad

To be continued........................ Just got the call for re-freeze$$$$$wesport ussmileyflag


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

mrprovato;734733 said:


> Everyone is in the same boat!! I actually got to push snow. Saw some guy at TD bank on City Line Ave snap off his entire moldboard (Meter) right at the pivot point. Still cant figure out how he got the trip spings to release when I saw it it was just moldboad sittin in snow bank.


i did that on a used meyer that i bought a few yrs ago instead of the plow tripping the frozen pins snapped in half . fourtunatly(sp) my shop and spare truck are only a mile away

nice storm ran around like a chicken with no head didnt have a blower on my truck
plow everything before rush hour ( sure hate doing wawa's)then ran back and finished the walks . salted a few time and salted heavy around 10pm when all the ice melt started freezing. fell on my ass at one site pretty funny when the salt guy falls on the ice spot

JR


----------



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

Me too I just got in from morning salt round. Ken used to have me do 5 wawa's on a route aroung bridge dtreet and harbison in that area near levick. Those wawas were tight as a nuns ass. 


Yea I know I fell on some ice this morning walking to the truck to start her up.


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

Love the "Bolaris" busting! Now what do you think of that COW Sue Serio? since were all Fox Fans right??? Well had alittle trouble with the plow this storm, couldnt get it to move left or right, so I had to join the shovel crew and it was horriable and as the day went on the snow got heavier of course. so this storm sucked and all the pre season/ pre storm checking you do, dont you love it when something comes up the day of the storm? also my cousin had some trouble with his Meyers brand new used once, here to find out there was a recall and the supplier/installer didnt call him but he got it straightened out after replacing couplers, two hoses, and a sellinoid. so now I gotta see whats going on with mine. by the way we only got like 2". not bad got some hours in though.


----------



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

There is nothing worse than working on your equipment all summer and fall. then waiting for " The Cow" to get a storm right and you get out to your site and your **** breaks or does not work. It worked perfectly ok when there was no snow on the ground but when you need it most it takes a dump.

I personally have a mini auto shop in the frontseat of my truck just in case something fails. I'm too far away from my shop to just go back and fix it.

Last year I pulled into a gas station that i purchase gas from everyday with a canopy to change a selonoid so I would not get wet. They actually asked me to move. It was 4am Then later that day I was passing by and the " Haiji " waved me into his lot and asked me how much to plow and salt. When I gave him the price he said he was thinking more along the lines of $15. Now I go miles out of my way not to use his gas.


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

I am the same way, I would avoid his shop. like he was that busy at 4 am... $15 you should have told him to go buy a shovel for that $15.


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

sue use to be smokin hot back in the day. i guess being married to billy v(sports guy) . the brothers like thick women. 

JR


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

I really could use a 1996 blizzard right about now . 

6 healthy weeks left . 

shoot i'LL TAKE 13"


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

well ive already surpassed last yrs total $$$ lets hope the next 8 weeks is profitable

JR


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Monday into tuesday , huge amounts of gulf moisture cummin up the bend , leaning towards an eastern track as of now.....friday nite


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

that was another good plowable storm and a couple days of salt so i was happy but we could have gotten more without the rain change over.....got about 3""



Turbodiesel;737836 said:


> Monday into tuesday , huge amounts of gulf moisture cummin up the bend , leaning towards an eastern track as of now.....friday nite


sounds like rain right now


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

what patterns are you monitoring?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i look at accuweather and noaa

accuweather is saying an inch or two with rain monday night and 2 - 4 inches tuesday


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

just checked channel 3 went down to 1"-3"


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

if the temp was a little lower today it would have been perfect i say maybe we will get 2-4" tonight and if we do i won't complain about it but i would love 3 8" storms and not have to deal with these puny ones anymore


----------



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

I honestly want to just kidnap a weather person and let them walk in our shoes for a few days before during and after a storm or lack there of. Just so they can see what their false reporting and pumping up of a weather event just to make the lead story.

My wife won't let me watch the weather anymore until the day before the storm because she does not want to deal with me when these Aholes are wrong like they always are.

Sorry just venting

This is just a dream I've had!


----------



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like another dud! What a waste of time and energy


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

already got 3 inches on the driveway here will be plowing this morning


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

will be plowing at 11pm

JR


----------



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea I might have spoken too soon. Im heading out at midnight


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

got 5 inches in someplaces yesterday. some of my acounts had 5 inches others had 3 and some just an inch. wish it hadnt of melt as fast and didnt take so long to stick.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

got our third plow out of this but it caught us off guard...wasnt expecting much so we had to scramble to get all the trucks and guys going


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Is it winter?????? Where is the cold????


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

next week calling for unsettled weather

JR


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

looking at this weekend doesn't look promising but we will see


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

seasons not over yet . i remember plowing on st patty's day 2 yrs ago

JR


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

Bring it On!!!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

alright boys we have about 12hr till its time to salt hopfully and 36hrs till it will be snowing money.

JR


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
313 PM EST SAT FEB 28 2009

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-
PAZ067>071-011100-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.A.0005.090301T2300Z-090302T1700Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-
SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-
ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-
COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...
SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...
PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...
MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...
CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
313 PM EST SAT FEB 28 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING
THROUGH MONDAY MORNING...

A COMPLEX AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WAS CONTINUING TO DEVELOP OVER THE
SOUTHEASTERN STATES. PART OF THIS LOW WILL MOVE NORTHEASTWARD AND
IT SHOULD BRING A LIGHT WINTRY MIX TO OUR REGION TONIGHT INTO
SUNDAY. HOWEVER... THE MAIN LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO
MOVE OFF CAPE HATTERAS SUNDAY NIGHT AND THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR
A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL FROM SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. THERE
CONTINUES TO BE A LOT OF UNCERTAINTY WITH THE COMPUTER MODELS AS
TO THE EXACT TRACK OF THE LOW. IF THE SYSTEM MOVES FURTHER TO THE
SOUTH OR EAST, THEN LESS PRECIPITATION WILL FALL. IF THE SYSTEM IS
FURTHER WEST, THEN THE HIGHER AMOUNTS WILL SHIFT WESTWARD AS WELL.

THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR 5 TO 9 :redbounceINCHES OF SNOW ACROSS MUCH OF THE
WATCH AREA WITH A 4 TO 6 INCH POTENTIAL IN NORTHEAST MARYLAND AND
CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN DELAWARE.

JUST TO THE WEST OF THE WATCH AREA, 4 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW MAY FALL
IN EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA AND THE POCONOS.

ADDITIONALLY, THE WIND IS EXPECTED TO BECOME STRONG AND GUSTY ON
MONDAY, BEHIND THE DEPARTING STORM. WIND GUSTS COULD REACH 35 MPH,
WHICH WOULD CAUSE REDUCED VISIBILITIES IN BLOWING AND DRIFTING
SNOW. ALSO, THE STRONG WIND COUPLED WITH TEMPERATURES HOVERING IN
THE 20S WILL MAKE FOR BITTER WIND CHILL TEMPERATURES ON MONDAY.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILL CONTINUE TO UPDATE FORECASTS
AND STATEMENTS OVER THE COURSE OF THE WEEKEND WITH THE LATEST
INFORMATION REGARDING THE POTENTIAL SNOW EVENT.

TRAVEL COULD BECOME VERY HAZARDOUS SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. PLEASE TAKE
THIS OPPORTUNITY TO MAKE THE NECESSARY PREPARATIONS FOR A POTENTIAL
WINTER STORM


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like were in for some plowing monday


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

Time to get them ready. Look like a good one tonight into monday. Last a heard was 7-12payuppayup


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We have been hording a stash of mortars for the first snow to exceed six inches. Looks like fireworks tonight:redbounce:redbounce


Typical DE Valley weather, Come on March, bring us a series of these spring storms.:bluebounc:bluebounc

It's off to kick some salt$$$$$$$


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahh yeah. Philly 8"-14", nice. Up here in lehigh valley 6"-10". All I can say is, it's about time. Why does it always have to wait until 2 weeks before we start landscaping? payup


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

getting everything ready for tonight looking for 10-14 here in downingtown


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Updated: 8-14" for most of the philly area!

Philadelphia
Forecasts for Pennsylvania — Return to U.S. Severe Weather 
Current Severe Weather 


Winter Storm Warning 

Statement as of 5:30 AM EST on March 01, 2009


... Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 6 PM this evening
to 4 PM EST Monday... 

A Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 600 PM this evening
until 400 PM on Monday.

More snow is expected to spread up into our region from the south
this evening. The snow may mix with a little sleet at the onset.
The snow will continue through tonight and into Monday, and it
will become heavy at times.

Based on the latest forecast track of the storm, it appears as
though 8 to 14 inches of snow will fall in the Pennsylvania
counties of Chester, Montgomery, Bucks, Delaware and
Philadelphia. The same amounts are expected for the New Jersey
counties of Morris, Hunterdon, Somerset, Middlesex, Mercer,
Monmouth, ocean, Burlington, Camden and Gloucester. Slightly
lower amounts are anticipated along the immediate coast, however,
even there totals should range from 6 to 12 inches.

The steady snow is expected to taper to snow showers on Monday
afternoon.

Travel will be difficult in the region from this evening into
Monday.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

CarCrazed4Life;763541 said:


> Updated: 8-14" for most of the philly area!


yeah i just saw this too, they started at 6", then most reports now say 6-12", the map says 6-12" and online, exact amounts show on accuweather 5-7" anywhere around central/south NJ but thats the lowest i've seen today. On the damn radio theyre saying 12-17", im like wtf, no freking way that will happen, they just want everyone to panic... but that worked, i had 3 past customers call up this morning already to get on snow contracts to get plowed out tomorrow lol. Problem is, we wont ever be able to hit them in the morning hours if we are commercial plowing until noon when its supposed to come to a stop.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

5-9" here. Bring it on! hehe payuppayuppayup


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> 5-9" here. Bring it on! hehe


Same here. I bet we get more.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

ford550;763757 said:


> Same here. I bet we get more.


yea they are calling this a 'mega storm.' I say we get 5-6". My truck is loaded up and ready to go. This will be a good end to the winter before landscaping season starts.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

4-8 here more east of us and in the city


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

1st wave of this storm put down 2-4 next wave due to hit by 4 am not sure when to head out


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

well we didn't get what i was hoping for but we should get some drifting today. one of my accounts today had over 2 feet due to drifting.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

ended up going out at 4 am first pothole i hit while pushing busted a hose on my MM1 luckily i have 3 older blades laying around for my other trucks, snatched a hose from a meyer and made it work. got me through the storm. just got in at 2 am very cold and icy out their, funny how the amounts varied from one account to the other. I saw 3 inches in SW philly and 7 in ardmore go figure any way Ill take it payup gotta get some rest now well over 36 with no sleep and kinda delirious


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

What do you think we'll get this year??? Im praying for the motherload 1-2 feet would be awsome!!!! purplebou:redbounce:yow!:


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

well i have a few acounts that are interested in a seasonal contract if we do sign them we'll probaly get alot of snow. but with the way things have been.( not alot of snow). being guarunteed a certain amount of money may not be a bad thing .

JR


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

CARDOCTOR;784627 said:


> well i have a few acounts that are interested in a seasonal contract if we do sign them we'll probaly get alot of snow. but with the way things have been.( not alot of snow). being guarunteed a certain amount of money may not be a bad thing .
> 
> JR


Yea snow hasent been the same as it has a couple years back. But im hoping somthing good this year.

What does everyone else think


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

ATV Plow King;784856 said:


> Yea snow hasent been the same as it has a couple years back. But im hoping somthing good this year.
> 
> What does everyone else think


I hope we get hammered! LOL I bought my plow last year when we were supposed to get 10" and we got 4'-8" depending on where you were at.:realmad: I want to pay this thing off so it starts turning a profit!!!

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i just hope we get snow the most what we got last year was snow ,sleet .rain storms they suck


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*HERES A COUPLE VIDEOS AND PICTURES FROM AROUND MY PART OF PHILLY TODAY *


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*and the videos*

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/video?id=6944578

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/?action=view&current=DSCN1075.flv

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/?action=view&current=DSCN1082.flv


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

the rain was heavey here in Lehigh Valley but not as bad as Philly


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice pictures. hope we can dry out for a little bit


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/ph...y.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&metric=0


----------



## FISHER2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

no snow here whats the deal


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

what do you think of the NEW YEARS eve storm thoughts payup


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe a few inches, but it's wavering too much on the temps right now. Could just be a cold rain. Would rather it hold off a day or two, get through new years eve safely, then let it hit.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm up the mountains for now keeping a good eye on the weather. Hopefully, they will have some kind of answer by midday or 5pm on Tuesday!


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Pottstown Had about 1.5 inches, I did get to use the truck and hit 2 accounts that want it scraped no matter what. Oh well Party time HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

looking for somebody to plow a wendy's near neshaminy mall. not as a sub youll deal with corp.
i do a few and this one is to far away.
pm me for details and info about your co.

JOHN


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I hear romer of a noreaster for this weekend any one else hear this?


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

yep we will see


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope we get it. We had the one 23in. now we are getting the shaft.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

good you guys got it all i got was 2-3 little 3inch snow falls now i want a good one


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

you guys ready for the big 1-3in. coming :laughing:


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i think so


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok what the he** we had one storm in dec. then it died. I thought this was going to be a good winter and since that dec. storm we havent seen crap. come on we have to get some snow to make it worth having this equipment.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

idk about the weather its looking like spring


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

well Maybe this sat. they are talking noreaster. One can only hope.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

it does sound good payup payup


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

What are they exactly calling for over the weekend? I've heared so many different things so I am not sure what to expect. From all of the different reports most said snow starting mid day friday getting heavy during friday night and they ending some time on Saturday. As long as we get something I will be happy.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

last thing i heard so far was, friday night through sat. 6+ inches for philly and more south and east. this will change mostlikely 5 times till friday at noon


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

check out ACCU WEATHER .com one of the videos is giving snow predictions looks good 6-12 some areas 12-18 payup ussmileyflag


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

towpro570;985783 said:


> check out ACCU WEATHER .com one of the videos is giving snow predictions looks good 6-12 some areas 12-18 payup ussmileyflag


Thats where I have been looking but I swear it is changing like every 15 minutes they are either saying like you said somewhere between 6-12 and 12-18 so we will be atleast getting something.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

now they are saying that my area is only getting 3-5 we will see


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

The forcast will probably change another 10 times before it actually starts snowing. They don't know what they are talking about for this storm. To many variables.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

yep what you said my prediction is a dusting to 2ft (originally a dusting to a ft )


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im in the 8-10 or 10-12 area, either way that is fine with me.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

You guys ready for the 14-20in. I know i am. There is about 1in on the ground now. Just waiting for the call


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im in the 8-12 area I dont start till there is 4 on the ground I will be going out around 1am i think


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

A friend from Westmoreland County in Western Pennsylvania sent me a picture of their walk and driveway. 
28 inchs. 

Wish it was here. Have fun making the green.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave is still plowing with not an end in sight--last i measured over 20 inches here in Pottstown--long day!!


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Had enough after those two biggies. But now the potential is there for another few days without sleep.

Anyone use this site? http://www.liveweatherblogs.com
Been using this since last year. They've been right on with just about every forecast.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

OldCrow;1010539 said:


> .
> 
> Anyone use this site? http://www.liveweatherblogs.com
> Been using this since last year. They've been right on with just about every forecast.


Ya we use the site all the time, seems to be the best info out there - I hope they are wrong this time. I am tired of moving snow, and have to much earth work to do asap...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

All you guys geared up ready to go??? 8-12 is coming


----------



## JMill_PA (Feb 7, 2010)

And still I sit waiting......

Wish I had a contractor east of here as a plan B!!

JMill


----------



## Lou512 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Winter Storm Warning Until 2/26/2010 12:00:00 PM 
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
415 AM EST THU FEB 25 2010 
DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ013-014-016>022-026-027-PAZ070-071-252100-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.W.0006.000000T0000Z-100226T1700Z/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-
ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-
PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...FREEHOLD...
SANDY HOOK...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...
MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
415 AM EST THU FEB 25 2010
...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST FRIDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST FRIDAY.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM DEVELOPING OFF THE CAROLINA COAST WILL
INTENSIFY AND MOVE NORTHWARD TO NEAR LONG ISLAND BY TONIGHT. IT IS
THEN EXPECTED TO MOVE WESTWARD AND LINGER OVER THE REGION THROUGH
FRIDAY.

PRECIPITATION WILL BE MAINLY IN THE FORM OF SNOW AND WILL LAST
THROUGH EARLY FRIDAY. ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED ACROSS THE WARNED AREA. ADDITIONALLY, SUSTAINED WINDS
AROUND 30 MPH WITH GUSTS AS HIGH AS 45 MPH WILL DEVELOP DURING THE
AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY. THESE STRONG WINDS WILL LIKELY
LEAD TO BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW... AS WELL AS SCATTERED POWER
OUTAGES.

THE SNOW COULD BE A HEAVY... WET SNOW... SIMILAR TO THE LAST
STORM... WHICH MAY HAVE AN EFFECT ON TREES AND BUILDING OVERHANGS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE*

this should bring us to 8 feet . deco must be busy cause I havent heard from him .


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

This storm is turning out to be a joke.


----------



## JMill_PA (Feb 7, 2010)

Mackman;1013289 said:


> This storm is turning out to be a joke.


With my wallet as the punchline


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Mackman;1013289 said:


> This storm is turning out to be a joke.


Yea it is I am now counting on high winds to take down some trees and make some money that way since this snow storm is as of now a huge joke.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

jeffslawnservic;1013329 said:


> Yea it is I am now counting on high winds to take down some trees and make some money that way since this snow storm is as of now a huge joke.


So much for 8-12 now they are talking 5in at best. Well atlest i will get some plowing in. But i has hoping for 24+ hours of plowing.


----------



## Lou512 (Feb 4, 2010)

seen deco and his crews out a few times over the last 3 blizzards( 77.7")








all their lots were soaking wet by the time the last flakes dropped .







.
a few others


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Plowsite let your ******* back on here. No wonder why you never responded to the add you posted in the employment seciton. Stop screwing with people. You sir are a *******.


----------



## Lou512 (Feb 4, 2010)

who are you ?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome Back:laughing:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lou512;1019668 said:


> who are you ?


report...enjoy ur short stay


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

GOTTA LOVE MARCH :laughing: THOUGHT I WAS DREAMING TODAY WHEN I SEEN SNOW BUT NOW NOAA MAKES ME FEEL BETTER 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...6171875&site=phi&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

Snow/Sleet

Lo 39 °F Wednesday

Partly
Sunny
Hi 61 °F Wednesday
Night

Mostly
Clear
Lo 47 °F Thursday

Sunny

Hi 74 °F Thursday
Night

Mostly
Clear
Lo 51 °F Friday

Sunny

Hi 79 °F Friday
Night

Mostly
Clear
Lo 48 °F Saturday

Sunny

Hi 76 °F


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like a clipper is coming this evening 
Temps are in place for a salt event .
dont get caught unloaded .


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

60* tues and wed


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

hasn't been much activity on this tread, anyone hear anything about this weekends storm? would love to get out so I can cover some overhead.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

very "uncertain" forecasting goin on around here .
went from 16-24 down to 4-8


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*.wind chill advisory remains in effect until 11 am est monday...
...winter storm watch remains in effect from monday evening
through tuesday morning...

* hazard types...dangerous cold, then potentially significant
accumulating snow monday night and tuesday.

* snow accumulations...5 to 8 inches possible.

* wind chill values...as low as 15 to 20 degrees below zero.

* timing...the lowest wind chill values will occur later tonight
into early monday morning. Snow should overspread the area
monday evening before tapering off around midday tuesday. There
could be a period of heavy snow.

* temperatures...dropping to 1 below to 4 above zero through
early monday morning.

* wind...northwest 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 30 mph.

* impacts...the dangerously cold conditions may lead to
frostbite and hypothermia if precautions are not taken. An
accumulating snowfall monday night and tuesday could result in
hazardous conditions.

* visibilities...reduced to one half mile or less at times
monday night and tuesday morning.*


----------

